
Open-Sourcing Ax and BoTorch: New AI Tools for Adaptive Experimentation - olibaw
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/open-sourcing-ax-and-botorch-new-ai-tools-for-adaptive-experimentation/
======
maldeh
Cool, MIT licenses this time.

* [https://github.com/pytorch/botorch/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/pytorch/botorch/blob/master/LICENSE)

* [https://github.com/facebook/Ax/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/facebook/Ax/blob/master/LICENSE)

It's interesting seeing Facebook's evolving open sourcing strategy, and a bit
heartening not to find they're not still pushing the BSD+Patents licenses on
everything.

------
mark_l_watson
This looks good. Buying and partially reading two of Judea Perl’s books and
taking Daphne Kollar’s first PGM class make me feel like I only slightly
understand probabilistic reasoning, Baysean optimization, etc. BoTorch looks
to be simple enough for me to use.

------
usgroup
131 points and only 2 comments at the time of writing.

I imagine most are thinking, “cool, now let me see how I can use this”, but
few are actually doing anything comparable at the moment.

If you were in any doubt that FB might know something your startup doesn’t,
here you go :)

